# Rojuun - John H. Carroll - Free!



## John H. Carroll (Nov 26, 2010)

Hello all. I wrote my first book. It's a high fantasy novel with adventure and a bit of humor. It's a full novel. It's available on Amazon and Smashwords.  
"Rojuun" Amazon 
"Rojuun" Amazon UK
"Rojuun" Smashwords










*Description:*
Book 1 of The Willden Trilogy:

Ryallon is a vast world with enormous forests, great mountain ranges, and vast oceans. Large human populations live on a few of the continents, but many areas of the world are unexplored and filled with magical creatures of all sorts. It is in this magical world that our story occurs.

Tathan left home at the age of fifteen in order to travel the world and live a life of adventure. Fourteen years later, he has come home to the valley where he was raised. He found the adventure along the way, but it hadn't always been the sort of adventure one dreamed of; with dragons, maidens, knights and treasure. Most of it was much darker; with dark alleys, knives, and a primal struggle for life at the lowest levels.

Liselle is a young woman of seventeen years whose parents wish her to marry soon. However, marriage is the last thing on her mind when she has never seen anything beyond the lonely valley where she lives. Liselle spends much of her time talking to the flowers about how she feels and they listen to her intently.

Vevin is something else entirely. His home was recently stolen from him by a terrible creature who hurt him badly. Now he is looking for a new home. Preferably something with a large area to keep his treasure . . . once he acquires some.

Sir Danth is the greatest of the Knights of Morhain. Of course, he's the only Knight of Morhain still alive . . . sort of alive . . . only different.

Rumors are spreading about a new race called "Rojuun", who appeared from the depths of the mountains eight hundred years ago with the intention of taking over the world. It is their understanding that humans exist to serve them. They are a bit disappointed that the humans don't seem to be aware of that fact.

The companions are charged with finding out more about this race of Rojuun. Will they be entranced by beautiful music flowing through the air, or will they die a horrible death in the darkest depths of the world? And who, or what exactly is Vevin anyway?

The Willden Trilogy is an epic fantasy that follows the adventures of Tathan and his companions through the Willden Forest and into the depths of the world. A new race called Rojuun has appeared in the world and is threatening to make humans their servants. It is the companions' task to learn more and perhaps rescue a princess if they have the time.

Book 2: "Anilyia" is now available
"Anilyia" Amazon 
"Anilyia" Amazon UK
"Anilyia" Smashwords

Book 3: "Kethril" is also available
"Kethril" Amazon
"Kethril" Smashwords


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, John, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## John H. Carroll (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi Ann,  

Thank you very much.  I've added the avatar and signature and I'm looking through the forums next.  I'm discovering that writing a book isn't done when it's written, edited or even published.  It really requires active social interaction in numerous communities!

I am going to be setting aside a day or two per week where I set aside the writing and concentrate on being an active community member wherever possible.

Thank you for the welcome.


----------



## EllisonJames (Nov 23, 2010)

I absolutely love your cover design. I'm on smashwords as well so I'll be looking up your book really, really soon.
By the way, may I ask, has your manuscript been approved for release on the major seller channels yet?


----------



## John H. Carroll (Nov 26, 2010)

EllisonJames said:


> I absolutely love your cover design. I'm on smashwords as well so I'll be looking up your book really, really soon.
> By the way, may I ask, has your manuscript been approved for release on the major seller channels yet?


Hi Ellison,

I just posted it 2 days ago, so it hasn't been approved yet. With the holidays, I figure I won't get a notice for a week or so.

The cover design is a picture of my daughter Jessica. My wife is a photographer and took the picture with the flower. I used a public domain picture of redwood trees from Wiki Commons for the forest in the background. Then I used GIMP (free photoshopping software) to put them together. I learned how to do the letters from a youtube tutorial. 

I'll look you up on Smashwords. 

John


----------



## EllisonJames (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow, you really did a lot of work. I think that the cover is important in selling your material. I'll go to smashwords today. best of luck on your work, hoping for many sequels and follow-up novels.


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Good luck to you fellow Fantasy author! We just downloaded a sample.


----------



## John H. Carroll (Nov 26, 2010)

@EllisonJames.  

It did take a bit of work and I was honestly suprised when I was finished.  *grin*  it's not often that I impress myself. 

@Matthew + Stefanie Verish,

Thank you very much.   I can see that you've been working hard to get yours out there.  I'm only doing mine in ebook and eventually audiobook, but I'd love any tips you may have.


----------



## EllisonJames (Nov 23, 2010)

I've just come to the conclusion that Smashwords is not currently publishing to Amazon for the Kindle. So, I went ahead and submitted my book using their Digital Text Services. If you are interested, I used my mobi file and it converted quickly using there site. Now, it's just a matter of waiting for a day or two to see if it shows up on Amazon. If you would like, I'll keep you posted as to how it goes, unless you've already figured the Amazon thing out. In that case, you're already two steps ahead of me and I'll be waiting for you insight and advice.


----------



## John H. Carroll (Nov 26, 2010)

EllisonJames said:


> I've just come to the conclusion that Smashwords is not currently publishing to Amazon for the Kindle. So, I went ahead and submitted my book using their Digital Text Services. If you are interested, I used my mobi file and it converted quickly using there site. Now, it's just a matter of waiting for a day or two to see if it shows up on Amazon. If you would like, I'll keep you posted as to how it goes, unless you've already figured the Amazon thing out. In that case, you're already two steps ahead of me and I'll be waiting for you insight and advice.


I would like to know how it goes. I definitely want the book on Amazon, I'm just not certain whether or not to wait for Smashwords. I know it's something their working on.


----------



## John H. Carroll (Nov 26, 2010)

I have received the first review on my book!  *5 Stars!*
Review by: stkatzgm on Dec. 05, 2010 : 
Carroll's first novel is a tale filled with magic and adventure. It will draw you in and carry you forward as you join Tathan and his beautiful cousin Liselle as they leave the serenity of their home valley to explore the world. They join with a pair of quirky characters that they meet along the way, and the four find themselves fighting for their lives and the lives of the Rojuun in a land deep inside the earth. The journey forges the bonds of their friendship as they learn just what they and each other are made of.

A well-paced novel with diverse, believable characters and lands that come to life through skillful description, Rojuun doesn't disappoint.


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

I tried find it for my Kindle, but it's not on Amazon. It's REALLY easy to post if you'd like me to give you some tips.


----------



## John H. Carroll (Nov 26, 2010)

jhanel said:


> I tried find it for my Kindle, but it's not on Amazon. It's REALLY easy to post if you'd like me to give you some tips.


Hi Jerry, I've given it a lot of thought and decided to wait until Smashwords distribution hits Amazon. I really want to support all they've done there. Hopefully soon.


----------



## John H. Carroll (Nov 26, 2010)

Hello all.  http://bargainebooks.blogspot.com/

Rojuun was featured on the Bargain eBooks blog site. #105. There are numerous other ebooks on sale at a bargain. Holly Hook who runs the site, is a young adult fantasy writer and you can find links to her books there. Definitley worth checking out.


----------



## John H. Carroll (Nov 26, 2010)

After a few months of studying the market, I've brought the price of "Rojuun" down to $2.99 to match what other Indie Authors are selling novels for.  My short stories are, as always, still free.


----------



## John H. Carroll (Nov 26, 2010)

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/31154
March 6-12 is read an eBook week and Smashwords is doing a site-wide promotion. I've joined in on it. Rojuun is 50% off this week, so you can get it for $1.50.  Type in the coupon code: RAE50 when prompted. All four of my short stories are always free.


----------



## John H. Carroll (Nov 26, 2010)

Originally, I was going to wait until Smashwords distributed, but it sounds as though that will still be a while. I really like Smashwords and want them to succeed, so hopefully it will work out soon. 

I apologize to anyone who hasn't bought the book because it wasn't at Amazon. However, I've now done so: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004TXS0DI
On another note, Book 2 "Anilyia" will be published to both Smashwords and Amazon later this week. 

Oh. And I've also enabled lending.  and there's no DRM.


----------



## John H. Carroll (Nov 26, 2010)

"Rojuun" is Book 1 of the Willden Trilogy. I have now published book 2, "Anilyia". Book 3 "Kethril" will be released in September.

You can find it here:
Book 2: "Anilyia" is now available:
"Anilyia" Amazon 
"Anilyia" Amazon UK
"Anilyia" Smashwords

*Description*
Book 2 of the Willden Trilogy begins shortly after the events of book one. Tathan and his companions meet danger with a healthy dose of humor and irreverence during their adventures.

After spending time in the deep caverns fighting the terrible creatures called sstejj, the companions return to Mother Tree deep in the Willden Forest to tell her what they've learned. Along the way, Liselle and Vevin meet a magical being who informs them that the world will go poof if they don't save Princess Anilyia of Mayncal, believed to be held captive by the Rojuun.

The companions start their quest to gather information; only to have their plans interrupted by a mysterious green eyed woman and her pet . . . who, oddly enough, also has green eyes.

Their journey takes them into the depths of the world. They discover the location of the princess, but the odds of rescuing her are beyond difficult and everyone is talking about humpfiggers falling from the sky. Perhaps half a plan would be better than none at all.

Will the companions be able to accomplish the mission? Do they truly understand the Rojuun? Will Vevin finally get to nom one to see if it's tasty? What in the world will they do with the princess if they do save her?

The Willden Trilogy is an epic fantasy that follows the adventures of Tathan and his companions through the Willden Forest and into the depths of the world. A new race called Rojuun has appeared in the world and is threatening to make humans their servants. It is the companions' task to learn more and perhaps rescue a princess if they have the time.


----------



## John H. Carroll (Nov 26, 2010)

The trilogy is now complete. The third book, "Kethril" has been released. 

"Kethril" Amazon
"Kethril" Smashwords
The price is $4.99 at both places.

Description:
Book 3 of the Willden Trilogy begins the adventure shortly after the events of book two. Tathan and his companions are on a mission to return Princess Anilyia to the Kingdom of Mayncal. The others begin to learn more about Tathan of the Shadows and his murky past. It seems that everyone else in the world knows more about his exploits than his friends.

His past isn't the only one presenting problems for the companions. Sir Danth is missing his body and begins to wonder what truly happened to his people. Vevin has avoided telling the others about his time before joining them, bringing even more questions.

Princess Anilyia stays as far away from Vevin as possible because she is certain he intends to nom her. After all, princesses are not protected from his kind. The others tell her he means her no harm, but she knows more than they.

To make things worse: the King of Kethril is having problems and wants to find adventurers to help, soldiers take an unhealthy interest in the companions, and the green eyed lady and her minion are still looking for Tathan.

Their journey takes them throughout the kingdom. Getting the princess home appears to be a more daunting task than rescuing her was. And there is still the matter of plans never going the way they are drawn out regardless of whether or not they are complete.

Will the companions be able to accomplish the mission? Do they really understand each other? Can Tathan keep from falling in love with a forbidden princess? What truly happened to Vevin? Do any of them truly know who, or what Liselle is after all?

The Willden Trilogy is an epic fantasy that follows the adventures of Tathan and his companions through the Willden Forest and into the depths of the world. A new race called Rojuun has appeared in the world and is threatening to make humans their servants. It is the companions' task to learn more and perhaps rescue a princess if they have the time.


----------



## John H. Carroll (Nov 26, 2010)

Rojuun is now free at smashwords http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/31154

I've decided to make my first book free to introduce more people to my fantasy genre novels. One of the biggest complaints about my short stories is that they're . . . short!


----------



## John H. Carroll (Nov 26, 2010)

And Amazon has price matched, so Rojuun is now free there too. Happy reading! http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004TXS0DI


----------



## John H. Carroll (Nov 26, 2010)

I've done a new edit of "Rojuun". In it, I've removed 12,000 words of unnecessary wordage, removed a number of adverbs, cleaned up some grammar and missing punctuation.

No actual story content has been changed and you probably won't notice a difference other than the fact that it reads a little smoother

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/31154
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004TXS0DI


----------



## John H. Carroll (Nov 26, 2010)

Rojuun is now available in print as well. https://www.createspace.com/3862977 I've done up a new cover, which you can see in the original post.

The good news is that most of you are ebook readers and it's still available at all stores for free.


----------



## John H. Carroll (Nov 26, 2010)

Three years ago today, I self-published my first book, Rojuun. I've now written a million words in 24 unique stories, sold 10,000 total books, met many wonderful fans, hugged countless emo bunnies and made awesome friends along the way.

Thank you all so very much for your support. I hope to provide you with many more stories that make you smile, laugh, cry, and care about fictional characters more than is healthy.

All my best,

John H. Carroll


----------

